# Orlando: Disney Vacation Club



## Miss Marty (Apr 24, 2007)

*
Welcome Home *

We have Spring res. for  Disney Vacation Club 
Saratoga Springs Resort - Two Bedroom (8/6)

Would love to get a new unit with a water view
Any suggestions on SSR location with nice view 

Dream Season 285 Points
Q: Left Over Points

Need advice on how to "advertise - points for transfer" 
on the Disboard and what is involved in closing the deal

Do not want to get involved in making the reservation
and am aware of the fact you can only transfer once
per year,  I would like to move our extra points 
to pay towards Disney or SeaWorld Annual Passes

Can we use DVC points to purchase park tickets, etcs.  

*Thanks - Marty *


----------



## littlestar (Apr 24, 2007)

The newest section at Saratoga is the Grandstand section. We stayed there in March (in a brand new room). They had opened just one of the buildings up to the public the day we checked in. Some of the Grandstand section buildings will overlook the canal/waterway/golf course, pool, or just the golf course. 

You can't use DVC points to pay for passes (but that sure would be nice if they did let you do that). That would save some people from having to hassle with renting leftover points I would imagine.

I think the Dis boards have a faq on their guidelines at the top of the DVC rental page.


----------



## DVCfan (Apr 29, 2007)

*SSR*

Congress Park is not new, but it has a great water view and view of DTD.  Also easy walking distance to DTD & DTD bus stop for later returns "home".  Also easy walk to main pool, food, etc.

If you advertise points on the Dis, read the rules carefully.  The board is very strict.  As far as the transaction, if you're willing to transfer, that's probably the simplest way.  If not, you're probably going to be stuck booking a reservation for someone.  You may want to scope the rent/ trade board for someone looking for a reservation & try to book for them, rather than have a million people reply to your post for rent with a million different reservation requests.

Good luck!


----------



## veenstra56 (May 15, 2007)

Just stayed at SSR.  I stayed at Congress Park and loved it.  Right across from Downtown Disney, with great views.  

I would prefer Congress Park over the Grandstand (though I wouldn't be upset with either).


----------



## Miss Marty (May 21, 2007)

*Disney*

*
Disney Vacation Club - Saratoga Springs *

If anyone would like to stop over and visit & sit
by the pool. Drop me an email or give me a call.


----------



## Miss Marty (May 22, 2007)

*Saratoga Springs Pools*

Saratoga Springs has several pool areas 

The Main Swimming Pool is the largest 
& is over next to The Carriage House

There is a pool in the Congress Park Section that overlooks 
Downtown Disney and the waterway. We were there Monday
evening, just as Pleasure Island started playing music. 
We could hear the music and feel the excitement along the river.
We decided to go over to the Disney Marketplace for Ice Cream...  

Another pool is in the Paddock Section with a Lake View
This pool is a little smaller and has a nice hot tub 
(We did the pool & hot tub experience this morning!)
There are 2 restrooms (air conditioned - ac broken)
no showers - a w/d laundry room (not free) with TV. 

We still need to get over to the newest pool 
in The Grandstand Area.


----------



## Miss Marty (May 23, 2007)

*Saratoga Springs Resort*

*
May 22, 2007*

Went to Animal Kingdom Lodge and sat and looked 
out at The Savannah and took photos of the animals
Seen some construction for the new DVC but nothing
to write home about. Found a great lounge near the
check in area & sat in air conditioning & relaxed awhile. 

Tuesday, we took our Mustang (covered in love bugs)
to the Hess Gas Station near toThe Boardwalk Resort
(Price for mid grade was just over $3.00 gal.) and the
Car Wash we selected was $7.00. Now our 2001 
Mineral Gray Mustang looks so much better. 

Cruised down International Drive and it was so crowded
The lights from the hotels and bars and restuarants 
made I-Dr look great. Love riding around at night.
Went to the Dairy Queen on I-Dr and had Banana Splits.

*
May 23, 2007*

Wed. Morning at 9:30 
Temps in the mid 70`s

Another beautiful sunny day here at 
Disney Vacation Club Saratoga Springs 

I have been on AOL Dial Up for Free 
but decided to try the High Speed Internet 
All I had to do was connect the Ethernet Cable 
from the wall to the back of my computer and
check "I Agree" to accept the $9.95 fee that 
will be charged to my room. 
So now I have High Speed for the next 24 hours
plus I can still connect using my same AOL account
That way I still have my AOL favorites and email 

Saragota Springs Resort is simply lovely.. 
By far one of the best here in the Orlando Area

Bill has been out walking the resort for a couple of hours
talking photos. So far we have taken about 350 pictures.

Bill stopped by the DVC - Disney Vacation Club - Model Center
here at SS & looked inside at the new Animal Kingdom Layouts.


----------



## dmwgroup (May 24, 2007)

*Enjoy the daily reviews*

We just returned from a week's stay at Old Key West and I'm remembering the "magic" as I read your reviews.  Busy planning for a stay next year!:whoopie:


----------



## Miss Marty (May 24, 2007)

*Review of the Animal Kingdom Villa Preview Center*

*
May 23, 2007* 

Wed -  Bright - Sunny - Windy - Warm 

We are (currently) staying at the beautiful DVC 
Disney Vacation Club - Saratoga Springs Resort

Yesterday, we went over to the SS theatre near   
the DVC Preview Center and seen the AK models

Disney has a Model of a 2 Bedroom Lock Out setup
As you walk inside you feel like you have just returned 
from a day out on safari.  These units are really dark...
with Black appliances and heavy dark wood furnishings!

The One Bedroom Floorplan 
will offer two full bathrooms
A beautiful Master Bath and a "second bathroom"
just inside the entry way & without the extra doors
(for guests that maybe staying on the sleep sofa) 

The Studio is your basic floorplan 
with a wetbar area & regular bath 

Huge Flat Sceen Televistions framed to blend in with 
the Animal Kingdrom Theme and Furnishings - Neat!

The first AK units will open this year (2007)
They are converting units inside the original 
Animal Kingdom Lodge (top floors) to DVC  
The new buildings/section will be to the left of 
the lodge & built in the design of Mickeys Ears 

The new Disney Vacation Club Animal Kingdom Villas 
that will be built are scheduled to "open in 2009"...

It will be appealing for some and the kids will love the AK look, 
but we prefer the light and airy feel of Saratoga Springs Villas.

After Dinner 

We went over to the Poly Resort and sat around the pool area
Took some photos and checked out the pontoon boat rentals.
On the road back - near the campground area - we seen deer.

*
Disney`s Poly Resort 
Kodak Gallery Slideshow*

http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slidesh..._speed=1&Uc=9qo2o76f.btbtzc83&Uy=-3h794g&Ux=1


----------



## cindi (May 24, 2007)

Thanks for the beautiful photos.     You take such beautiful pictures!


----------



## Miss Marty (May 25, 2007)

*Disney`s Saratoga Springs Resort - Orlando - Kodak Gallery Photos*

*
Saratoga Springs Resort*

DVC Located on Disney Property
within "walking distance" of 
Downtown Disney Markertplace

*Kodak Gallery . com *


http://www.kodakgallery.com/giggard/main/disneys_saratoga_springs_resort


----------



## Miss Marty (May 26, 2007)

*Disney`s Saratoga Springs Resort - Orlando*

*
May 26, 2007* 

Beautiful Morning with some
Sun and Clouds - Temp. 76

This is our last full day here at Disney`s Saratogo Springs 
We have to check out on Sunday and move to OLCC RI.
We will hate to leave DVC Saratoga Springs and our villa.. 

Like the famous Ivory Soap Slogan "99.44/100% Pure" 
This weeks vacation and stay has been near perfect.

If anyone is interested in seeing the SSR Models 
they are open to the public evenings 5PM - 7 PM
They have 3 models.. A studio - One Bedroom (L/O)
and the two story Grande Villa.. All the furnishings 
are mostly the same. Just the floorplans and sizes 
differ and of course the GV has a huge Dining Room
and Full Kitchen.. They are just beautiful.

They do not have a standard 2 Bedroom Model 
like we are staying in. Our Villa is perfect for 
families with children. Little Lucky and his friends
have been all over the units. They love watching
Disney Cartoons on each of the 3 Philips Televisisions.

By the way.. 
When we were at Old Key West and the Boardwalk 
We stopped in to pickup some kiddy party balloons.
These two DVC resorts no longer offer free balloons.
We always enjoyed the balloons and like the feel of
having them in the villa.. More of a party feel.. 
Next time we will buy some at the store & bring them.


----------



## ml855 (May 26, 2007)

Marty,  Thanks for the review and the photos. 

We're trying to get into SSR next January, so far only a 1-BR has been offer and I need a 2-BR since we could have up to 6 traveling with us.  Don't want to use our DVC pts for this trip.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that II will come through for me.  Just by looking at your photos and reading your review I can't wait to return.


----------



## Miss Marty (May 30, 2007)

*Disney`s Saratoga Springs Resort 5410*

*
Disney`s Saratoga Springs Resort 
Unit 5410 - Fourth Floor - Villa 10 *

Left Side of the building with a view 
of the pool and near the Bus Stop.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 6, 2007)

*Q: Selling Disney Points*

*
DVC*

The Timeshare Store is currently offering discounted 
10% commission (previously 12%) payable when they 
sell/close your DVC Contract 

Disney charges a $20 Right of First Refusal 
ROFR - fee which is paid by the seller. 

Has anyone sold their Disney Vacation Club
Points/Contract without using a T/S Broker? 

*Q: Would you pay a premium to get a small contract?*


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 7, 2007)

Marty Giggard said:


> *
> DVC*
> 
> The Timeshare Store is currently offering discounted
> ...



Can't answer the first part, I have not sold any of my contracts yet. 

Second part, the smaller contracts (25 to 50 point range) always says at a higher cost per point. Also, if you factor in the settlement costs the price per point is even higher then a 200 point contract.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 11, 2007)

*Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa*

*
Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa *

is the seventh Disney Vacation Club resort and is 
situated on the former site of the Disney Institute.


----------

